# An '84 Peugeot P8?



## Cranky Chain Cycles (Apr 29, 2019)

My best guess is this is an '84 Peugeot P8. The carbolite frame, decals, etc say P8.  The full chrome fork says higher end racing model. The serial number: PH8-UAVB57X. I've looked up PH8s and can't find any matches. Thoughts on what model it is?


----------



## dweenk (May 2, 2019)

Looks a 1984 to me also, but I couldn't find an example of a P8 with chrome forks. The decals look about right for 1984. Check out this link and look at spec sheets for various years. I think that the P8 was renamed Israhan a bit later.

https://www.bikeboompeugeot.com/


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 2, 2019)

the fork could have been replaced (Tange chrome forks are readily available), certainly the dirt-drop stem isn't original.


----------



## dweenk (May 2, 2019)

I have a 1985 PH501 with chrome Carbolite forks. Perhaps there was a substitution at the factory - it would not have been much of an upgrade.


----------



## mongeese (May 3, 2019)

Bourdeoux


----------



## bikewhorder (May 3, 2019)

Looks low to mid range from what I can see.


----------



## dweenk (May 3, 2019)

P8 would have been mid-range and depending upon the build date would have been constructed with Carbolite or HLE tubing AFAIK. It is a decent mid-range bike, but not valuable at all.


----------

